# Horse trailer A-frame wheel Wedge?



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Wifie has a 16' horse trailer and parks it in back near the barn. Our acreage is on a slight slope so it's impossible to find truely flat places near barn for the trailer. Also she insists on using a wheel on the A-frame hitch.
As a slope in constantly involved it would be nice to find a set of broad wedges to place under the wheel to make that area flatter. Something plastic or hard rubber?
Any sources for such a gizmo?
TIA


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Fork lift ramp, is some kind of solid rubber. I don't who would make them to order

https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail...y9Hi7J8UFVvhw5ZcHs4aAqspEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Google RV leveling blocks. Camco makes a lot of choices.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks. Maybe too much $ tho.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Uline has a Poly Curb Ramp for $ 64. That's a maybe.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

When we had our horse trailer I carried something like this:












It was made from recycled rubber crumb. Sorry, I can't remember how much it cost but knowing me it wasn't much. Our farm was pretty flat but I carried it in the truck in case I needed to change a tire or if we had to park at a slope at an event site.


There are others that are simply chocks:


----------

